# FreeBSD 8.2 + aibs



## archa (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi 2 all!
I have an Intel Celeron G530 and Asus P8H67-M Pro motherboard. 
I rebuild kernel with 

```
device acpi
device aibs
```

and i have no output


```
# sysctl -a | grep aibs
#
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD zserver.localhost 8.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p4 #1: Mon Oct 17 21:26:30 UTC 2011
archa@zserver.localhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM  amd64
```

what i must to do? i want to see the cpu temperature and fan speed.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2011)

Try loading coretemp(4).


----------



## archa (Oct 18, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try loading coretemp(4).



coretemp worked great, but it doesn't show fan speed and MB temperature..  I need just aibs.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2011)

dev.cpu.0.temperature and dev.cpu.1.temperature are the core temperatures. hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature is the MB temperature. To get fan speeds and voltages I use sysutils/mbmon.


----------



## archa (Oct 18, 2011)

```
# kldload coretemp
# sysctl -a | grep temperature
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 35,0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 38,0C
# sysctl -a | grep thermal
#
```

mbmon also not show nothing intresting..


----------



## archa (Oct 18, 2011)

```
# mbmon -I -r -c1
TEMP0 : 31.0
TEMP1 :  0.0
TEMP2 :  0.0
FAN0  :    0
FAN1  :    0
FAN2  :    0
VC0   :  +2.21
VC1   :  +2.06
V33   :  +3.38
V50P  :  +5.67
V12P  :  +7.78
V12N  :  +6.07
V50N  :  -6.26
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2011)

Temperature is wrong but the rest is good:

```
dice@molly:~>mbmon

Temp.= 112.0,  0.0,  0.0; Rot.=  819, 19852, 18243
Vcore = 1.34, 1.54; Volt. = 3.34, 4.97, 11.67,   0.00, -0.84
```

The problem with these things is that each and every mainboard manufacturer seems to do it differently. There's no standard way to get this info


----------



## archa (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't see fan speed 

```
# mbmon -I -c 1

Temp.= 31.0,  0.0,  0.0; Rot.=    0,    0,    0
Vcore = 2.21, 2.06; Volt. = 3.38, 5.67,  7.78,   6.07, -6.26
```


----------

